# Iphone Mount? lets see yours!



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

im looking for a good looking i phone mount for my TT what did you get and how good does it look? 

any one over seas got a Oxygen Audio O-Car Iphone head unit in the TT?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Or 








I just cant justify spending money on something to hold my phone since I dont use it to play music or as a GPS. Someone does have a sweet one in their visor tho


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Someone does have a sweet one in their visor tho


 Yes, someone does..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Yes, someone does..


 and warranty225cpe was his name-o


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


>


 is that your actual picture? what seats are those?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> is that your actual picture? what seats are those?


 Nope. Google pic search for mki tt center console. It was in a thread so I'm sure it's noted somewhere


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

I just picked up one of these (delivered yesterday)... the TT oem phone mount. I'll modify as done here: 

http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=186176&p=1880572&hilit=phone+mount#p1880572 

cheers


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Nope. Google pic search for mki tt center console. It was in a thread so I'm sure it's noted somewhere


 that's funny now that i look at it i think it might be a golf interior with a tt center console


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> that's funny now that i look at it i think it might be a golf interior with a tt center console


 yeah you right. r32 i think


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

R32 it is!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Pedals were a dead giveaway


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

you can see the pedals.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

TTC2k5 said:


> I just picked up one of these (delivered yesterday)... the TT oem phone mount. I'll modify as done here:
> 
> http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=186176&p=1880572&hilit=phone+mount#p1880572
> 
> cheers


 that looks nice take a pic when you get it installed.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> you can see the pedals.


 doesn't mean it's a r32 though.. you could always get that as an upgrade.. going along with the seats and the tt center console. why would you trade out your r32 center console for a tt's? 

sorry for the thread going off subject, i thought it was a really interesting observation


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

Modshack GadgeTT


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

bauch1425 said:


> Modshack GadgeTT


 Is that a car pc screen I see under the ac??

If so, writeup, details, specs, NAO!!!:laugh:


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

It is, I removed it just minutes after shooting that picture. I thought it was causing my battery to drain for over a year, so I disconnected it - but found my battery was still draining due to a short in the fuse box on top of the battery... but in that time I lost interest. 

Shoot me an email and I can get you details if you'd like!


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

yep modshack (just like above) here for my ipod touch


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> doesn't mean it's a r32 though.. you could always get that as an upgrade.. going along with the seats and the tt center console. why would you trade out your r32 center console for a tt's?
> 
> sorry for the thread going off subject, i thought it was a really interesting observation


 its def not a TT. you can see the seat warmer icon


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

KUDA USA


----------



## TTMAN225 (Jan 20, 2005)

its a beetle interior, with r32 pedals, and a tt tunnel.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

TTMAN225 said:


> its a beetle interior, with r32 pedals, and a tt tunnel.


 who would've guessed?


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

funny that more people are talking about that pic then the topic of this thread


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

bauch1425 said:


> my battery was still draining due to a short in the fuse box on top of the battery... but in that time I lost interest.
> 
> Shoot me an email and I can get you details if you'd like!


 My battery keeps draining within a week and have never found the reason....I hope you just found the problem my car is having. Could you tell me some more so I can take it to the shop and have them check it out plzzzzzzz? My weekend car is never available when it's needed!


----------



## jdoublehcubed (Jan 29, 2010)

If you have funky stuff going on with your instrument cluster, it can drain your battery.

Figured it out completely by accident. I had my cluster rebuilt by BBA like 1.2 years ago, and it started acting up again last month. Not much, just an annoyance. And my battery started dying. I sent the cluster back in (because it was under warranty and free) and they fixed it again (it had been restarting itself all the time and loosing the clock data). I popped it back in, and no more battery drain.

Never woulda guessed it would do that, since its supposed to be off when the key is off.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> I just picked up one of these (delivered yesterday)... the TT oem phone mount. I'll modify as done here:
> 
> http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=186176&p=1880572&hilit=phone+mount#p1880572
> 
> cheers


Hmmm, I have an OEM phone mount in my 180. :sly:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

taverncustoms said:


> that looks nice take a pic when you get it installed.


OEM phone bracket installed. need to add adaptor to top.










cheers.


----------

